# bought used Bolens h-16



## mikemccallum (Nov 29, 2015)

Just got a used h16 with a rear tiller attachment. i got it for 700. the only thing im having trouble with is starting it, and it needs a whole new exhaust system. Just looking for help with parts and how to's. I can get pics and more tech stats in the morning. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I have the same tractor. Have had it for about 5 years and have fixed just about everything that could go wrong. If you need help just let me know.


----------

